# Please help me figure out my true mbti type, it would be appreciated ( Questionnaire and Test results )



## wavervelvet (May 11, 2021)

Hello my name is mara and I’m a 19 years old female. I’m new to this website and simply came across this questionnaire and thought I’d do them because I really want to know my true mbti type since I’ve been having problems narrowing them down, tests weren’t helping at all and people always typed me as multiple different personalities ( which I won’t state them for now).
I would love to hear people’s responses based on my answers on these questions, again I’m not gonna take your words 100% because you’re simply just answering on what I gave/showed you and it’s not like you know me entirely. I’m just trying to get answers or collect them, and also curious on what people think.

Disclaimer that I have deleted some of the original questions of this questionnaire since I didn’t find how helpful they will be or because I had trouble answering them.

Also English is not my first language so I might have trouble on using the best or right words to describe things.


1. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.

Not at all.

2. Study these two images here and here. Which one do you prefer and why? How would you describe it?

I very much prefer the first but the second one isn’t bad at all as well.
I’d describe the first one as calming, the sky looks very soothing and I can picture myself walking down this beach deep in thoughts.

3. Please describe yourself as a person if you were to introduce yourself to someone else like in a cover letter. What kind of person are you and why?

Hmm this would be hard since I’m not the best at describing myself and put it into words, but I’d say all about me as a person based on what other people told me or what kind of person do I think I am and I’ll try my best.

I’d say I’m the most honest person you’d ever meet, which people often mistaken it as me being rude or negative which is completely wrong, I’m just simply stating the truth and I’m not afraid of it. I’d also say I’m a very kind person deep inside although can be very serious, aloof, rational and has 0 prejudice towards other people. I care about facts more than anything. ( Based on what my ENFP friend told me lmao). I can be the listener or the talker depending on the person I am with.

Honestly, I’d say closer friends and families see me as a different person than strangers or other people do.

Strangers or People who aren’t close to me will probably see me as a leader-like kind free spirited person rather than a very rational, serious and assertive kind of person to my close friends and family.


4. What kind of person would you LIKE to be? Why? What kind of person would you NOT want to be? Why?

(Disclaimer that the things I want to be doesn’t mean it’s the opposite of what I am, It’s just the things I would love to be better at)

I would love to be a person who can easily organize their thoughts, can easily get what they want due to their way of thinking. They can easily block off any thoughts that they think is meaningless. I would also love to be a person who can have all those traits and yet knows how to live in the moment, because I have an extremely hard time to think of the current moment and my thoughts are always occupied by future events, goals and possibilities where it becomes very worrying and unhealthy.
Like as an example I always tell myself what If this didnt happen, what if I didn’t get this and that or if it’s more impossible than possible.


This took time to think but this is the first thing that I thought about the traits I wouldn’t like to have as a person.

I would not like to be the kind of person who is very immature, overly sensitive, quick to take offense and force other people to have the same views and ideals. This is not just the type of person I wouldn’t like to be it’s also a huge red flag to me when meeting other people who share these traits.


5. Do you think there are any differences to how you described yourself and how people actually perceive you? How do you think others would describe you? If there are any discrepancies between these two that are you are aware of; do you know why exactly that is?

People would definitely perceive me as more bossy or emotional I’d say? And I have already explained how people see me to the question above so I don’t think I need to repeat myself.

But for the reason, how can I say this, I really don’t know why? It’s not like I completely understand myself but if I were to come and think about the reason it’s just that my acts are different depending on who I’m with, closer friends and family see me differently than other people or strangers. So what I’m trying to figure out here is that how I act with my close people is closer to who I really am.


6. What in life do you find to be of importance? Why? If you are unsure you can always take the Value Test and post the results here. Do note that it helps if you narrow it down to 20 or ideally 10 values as suggested at stage 2.

In general what In life I find to be the most important is happiness of course, or achieving happiness by the goals I set. I see happiness as a goal in life. But if you want a depth into my values here is a screenshot I took from the results of the value test.









7. How do you react to new situations in your life? Can you describe an event in your life where you were in an unknown situation? How did you deal with it?

I’d say it takes me a little while to react new situations in life, as in it takes me long to fully understand what’s happening and get used to it. I’m not a big fan of sudden things or situations happening unless I saw it coming.

I’d ask questions on how did it happen and focus on what to do after the situation, or write down the things that will help me handle what’s going on and ask people on their thoughts and perspectives.

7. Please describe yourself when you are in a stressful situation. How do you act and why? Real life experiences are welcome.

Well, In stressful situations _depending on how big the situation is_ I’d act a bit aggressive or shocked at first but then I’d tell myself to focus and stay calm, then I would ask myself plenty of questions on what shall I do about this stressful situation, come up with solutions and even ask other people for solutions and then narrow down the best solutions and work myself on them.



8. Please describe yourself when you are in an enjoyable situation. How do you act and why? Real life experiences are welcome.

I don’t really know how different I am than my normal self during enjoyable situation, but due to what people tell me. I am more energetic and I soften my grips than I usually do, a little less serious I’d say. I don’t know why?




9. Describe your relationship to society. What are the elements of it you hold important or unimportant (e.g. social norms, values, customs, traditions)? How do you see people as a whole?

Due to where I live , I despise how society is, it’s norms, values and traditions, it’s completely unimportant to me and I get very debatable when I talk with people who see our society as positive or reasonable. Plus I see people as their own individuals, I don’t group them up.


10. Describe your relationship to authority. How do you perceive authority? What does it mean to you, and how do you deal with it?

I only accept authority if it’s reasonable, I personally don’t like it but if it’s reasonable I don’t mind it. How I deal with it? if I found it appropriate, fair or logical I won’t do anything really, but if it’s quiet the opposite, I won’t mind confronting about it.

11. What is it that you fear in life? Why? How does this fear manifest to you both in how you think and how you act?

My fear in life is not getting the things I want, or I’m not going the right path in life and missing so many opportunities.
This really affects the way I act by A LOT, I’m a person who constantly thinks and worries about their future, as I explained above I get into a lot of situations where I just sit down, fear and ask myself “what if I didn’t get that, what if it’s impossible, my life would be meaningless if I wouldn’t get the things I want”.


12. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?

Deep talks ( if it’s considered an activity lmao) really energize me, no matter who they are and how many they are. I’m a person who really likes reaching deep in conversations, esp if it’s philosophical.

What drains me?
Honestly anything that comes with force? Like forcing myself to do this or that, forced to do certain things by others. It drains me quickly.

13. Why do you want to know your type? What type do you think you are? Why this/these type(s)? Is there a type that appeals to you, to your self-perception, that you would like to be? Why? If you know your enneagram, please post this here. If you have done any online function tests such as the Keys2Cognition, it helps if you post these results here as well.


Hmm I mean I would be happy about it? Since people always ask what’s my mbti I always reply with “I don’t know yet” or “I’m still trying to figure out.” Would love to tell them “oh I am an XXXX” and be fully confident about it. And even for myself I would be very much satisfied to find my true type. The personality type doesn’t have to describe me perfectly but figuring out my true type would be beneficial since I would be learning more about myself, like also for example I’d be struggling with something and knowing that people that share my type usually struggle with this problem as well or look for solutions that works for my type. You get what I mean right?


What type do I think I am?
Again I might be wrong in the end, I still don’t understand everything about mbti in general and I’m here to know people’s answers.
All I can say is I feel like I’m a J type rather than P, also more of an intuitive than a sensor.

For test results ; ( sometimes I think tests aren’t really reliable, but feel free to use these results in anyway to help)



























14. Finally, is there something else you find to be of importance you want to add about yourself you think might be of relevance when helping to type you?

Don’t know if this helps but I wanna talk about my hobbies or things that I like// or my college major.

I love playing video games and watching anime, or sit down in a circle and have deep talks with my friends. I also love to edit videos or draw from time to time, but that is also influenced by my small group because they’re all artists.

My college major right now is media ,video production to be precise, have always been thinking or interested in being a counselor as well.



That’s all.


----------



## Grehoy (May 30, 2014)

wavervelvet said:


> 3. Please describe yourself as a person if you were to introduce yourself to someone else like in a cover letter. What kind of person are you and why?
> 
> I’d say I’m the most honest person you’d ever meet, which people often mistaken it as me being rude or negative which is completely wrong, I’m just simply stating the truth and I’m not afraid of it. I’d also say I’m a very kind person deep inside although can be very serious, aloof, rational and has 0 prejudice towards other people. I care about facts more than anything. ( Based on what my ENFP friend told me lmao). I can be the listener or the talker depending on the person I am with.
> 
> ...


Enneagram 8 followed by enneagra 6 and 5. This is a type who is quick to display anger/rage (enne 8) and intelligent (enne 5 and 6 thinking triad), which also makes them less feminine and empathic for a female.

Tritype 863.

863 Tritype — Blog

_"The 863 or 836 will use war metaphors and will take charge to ensure justice. They are the justice-maker and become their own authority. They are the same in and out of the public eye. They do not try to impress like the 368 or 386. Nor do they do not try to prove anything to anyone, nor do they cite authorities or challenge other authorities like the 638 and 683. They are the authority. They may fact check, but as people of action, they do not like pretenses or care about having a good image like the 368 and 386 or ‘heady’ debates they way the 638 and 683 does. With the 836 and 863 what you see is truly what you get. They are action-oriented people with a strong sense of self-defined justice. They will often exhibit a tender side and use ‘might’ to make right to protect the underdog, the weak, the vulnerable, the downtrodden and/or the underrepresented. They are steady and very consistent in their nonchalant yet intimidating stance of defiance. The energy is the lower region of the belly. If they think something is ‘bull’ they will often turn their nose up in disgust with their lips turned down. Their expression is unwavering and their intimidation is often unspoken. _ "

In MBTI, this tritype corresponds to ESTP.


----------



## wavervelvet (May 11, 2021)

So you’re implying I’m an ESTP based on the tritype or enneagram only?


----------



## Grehoy (May 30, 2014)

wavervelvet said:


> So you’re implying I’m an ESTP based on the tritype or enneagram only?


I quoted a part of your wording as well that seem to fit with the hot headed ESTP type. Check the quote in my earlier post please.


----------



## Astrida88 (Jun 6, 2019)

Being brutally honest is pretty clear sign of a leading with thinking, and your thinking seems to be the Te rather than Ti. You focus on organisation and being effecient and try to get rid of "meaningless" thoughts.

You are mentioning ideas/possibilities that sound like Ne, but they are a source of discomfort to you.

Your opinions about society, seeing people as individuals and focusing on what you want shows Fi rather than Fe.

There isn't much Si, but being not good in new situations is often related to Si prefference.

My conclusion?
ESTJ in Te-Ne loop ESTJ Te-Ne Loop: What It Means and How to Break Free - Personality Growth ENFP in Ne-Te loop ENFP Ne-Te Loop: What It Means and How to Break Free - Personality Growth or INFP in Te grip

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/isfp/comments/hnok66
.
But I am not sure. Maybe someone else or another questionaire will make it more clear. You are not easy to type.

I believe this sounds simillar to what you mentioned in your questionaire:



> The Ne-Te Loop in ENFPs
> 
> When the Ne-Te loop occurs in ENFPs they become very focused on analyzing the possibilities and trying to use facts to figure out the answers. This is something which can go in a rather vicious cycle, with the ENFP never truly feeling satisfied. They start by analyzing the information and potential, and using data as a means of coming up with a solution or likely outcome. The trouble is that once the ENFP does come up with this answer, their Ne comes back into play and finds even more scenarios and ways this could go wrong or be incorrect. The ENFP continues to go in a loop until they find themselves stressed and constantly unsure of their actions of choices. They need to analyze the information and run it through over and over again, in hopes of figuring out what the best possible choice is, or answer. Sometimes they analyze people and their behaviors, second-guessing what their intentions are. When the ENFP uses their Fi in these scenarios, they can often understand people better and be more sensitive to what their most likely intentions actually are. Instead, they find themselves having doubts and might start comparing themselves to others.
> 
> In this mode the ENFP can be much harsher, since they aren’t using the Fi as a means of sympathizing and understanding people better. Their inner emotions aren’t the ones taking charge, instead they are putting a lot of weight on using facts and logical means in order to get their answers and results. The ENFP can actually start to see the negative in things, rather than seeing the positivity and sense of hope. Where they can normally always find the bright side and look at people with a sense of warmth, when they are stuck in their loop they often analyze the actions of others and can see a more selfish intent behind it. While the ENFP normally uses Te as a fact check, or a way to remember small details, it isn’t the same when they are applying too much pressure on this function and are stuck in this loop.


----------



## goodvibe (Aug 23, 2013)

wavervelvet said:


> I’m a person who really likes reaching deep in conversations, esp if it’s philosophical.


Any philosopher or school of philosophy you identify with, or that you have found useful in your life? 



wavervelvet said:


> Due to where I live , I despise how society is, it’s norms, values and traditions,


What norms, values and traditions bother you?

I have just a few more questions, I promise to type you if you answer them.

1. Describe in general, your taste in media such as music, movies, books, etc. Name any genres you may prefer. 

What type of information media do you consume the most ? Youtube, books, social media, etc? 

2) Do you ever consider audience scores or critics reviews before selecting a movie, show, or album, etc? If so, which one do you consider?

In general, which do you usually agree with more, audience or critic's reviews?

3) How quick of a learner are you? Describe your strategy in learning new material? Do you usually stick with material instructor has given (textbook, lecture materials, etc), or do you go outside of course material to gain deeper understanding? Are you a good note-taker? Do you go back and look at your notes?

4) Would your friends consider you to be more of an extrovert or introvert? How do you consider yourself, and why? 

5) Is organization important to you? How organized are you, in general with things, esp your personal and work environment?

6) Are you a routine person? In general, do you have a schedule you keep to, such as sleeping and eating, etc?


----------



## wavervelvet (May 11, 2021)

goodvibe said:


> Any philosopher or school of philosophy you identify with, or that you have found useful in your life?


Hmm I’d say Michel Foucault?



goodvibe said:


> What norms, values and traditions bother you?


Disclaimer that all these are related to where I live.

I wouldn’t mention all of them but such norms or traditions that is heavily related to culture and religion what bothers me the most, here are two examples to summarize my point


Sexual relations outside of marriage are illegal and very unacceptable in our culture.


The woman needing a male guardian (can be either family or husband) throughout her whole life. Independent women are looked down upon.



goodvibe said:


> 1. Describe in general, your taste in media such as music, movies, books, etc. Name any genres you may prefer.



As in music, I don’t have a specific taste but I do find myself enjoying different types of electronic, rock, metal and gothic genres

As in movies, I love action fiction, thriller and dark fantasy. I also love historical movies a lot.

I don’t read books at all.

“What type of information media do you consume the most ? Youtube, books, social media, etc? “ 

I rarely use YouTube or read any books.
Social media wise I use twitter or Instagram, I don’t post a lot tho, I just use it to interact with my close friends or share about my interests, all my social media’s are private even. But if we’re talking about information media,I simply just use google to search or read about the things I want to know about. I usually find myself ending up on either Quora or Reddit.



goodvibe said:


> Do you ever consider audience scores or critics reviews before selecting a movie, show, or album, etc? If so, which one do you consider?


I have no preference when it comes to audience or critics really, I do check reviews very often before starting a show or a movie. But I find myself relying on critics because the audiences can get very subjective.




goodvibe said:


> 3) How quick of a learner are you? Describe your strategy in learning new material? Do you usually stick with material instructor has given (textbook, lecture materials, etc), or do you go outside of course material to gain deeper understanding? Are you a good note-taker? Do you go back and look at your notes?


I do think myself as a quick learner, although I’m not a fan of details. I tend to write out the important points and rely on them only, but that doesn’t mean I don’t read the details, I do go back and read them all of them, it’s just that writing down the important points and summarizing them will help me easier. I do also consider myself a good note-taker, I don’t like keeping everything inside my head, so I go out of my ways and write down everything so the information stays with me all the time.




goodvibe said:


> 4) Would your friends consider you to be more of an extrovert or introvert? How do you consider yourself, and why?


Honestly this is a hard one, back in high school I was pretty much an introverted person and everyone used to call me an introvert as well, I only needed one close friend to survive whole high school. As I finished high school and started college, there was a huge shift in my personality. I became more assertive and outgoing. Although people still call me intimidating and serious.
I honestly don’t know what to consider, when I tell myself I’m an extrovert, I find myself quickly drained with people who aren’t close to me, even tho I’m great at conversations which makes me think otherwise. When I sit with my close friends it usually takes me more longer to the point of the need to get away. But when I tell myself I’m an introvert, I always end up quickly needing the company of a group when I’m alone for too long, I get energized when I meet them at first which again ,makes me think otherwise.

But to summarize , people saw me as an introvert when I was a teenager, but more of an extrovert as an adult.



goodvibe said:


> 5) Is organization important to you? How organized are you, in general with things, esp your personal and work environment?




Organization becomes a priority to me when it comes to my group circle or family, The role of being the one who organizes, plans, activities, anything you name it always comes to me.
If it’s helpful in anyway, my group circle’s mbtis are isfp, intp, entp and enfp. Planning and commitment isn’t their thing at all and everything that has to do with planning, organizing or settling things naturally comes to me.

When it comes to personal and work environment, I’m not as organized as what I am to the outer world¿. Although I do get annoyed or irritated when personal things are out of the place.




goodvibe said:


> 6) Are you a routine person? In general, do you have a schedule you keep to, such as sleeping and eating, etc?



I wouldn’t say routine exactly, it’s more of a everyday plan. Everyday I write down the things I need to do during the whole day, or for the next day or next week. Like a to do list, they can stretch out from days to months or even years. I can’t go on with a day without checking my to do list or write things down, everyday before I sleep I plan out my next day or week. It’s something huge in my life, I cope with it and brings me comfort rather than stress.


Again I’m not very good at English, so the way I type or describe things might not be related to my personality type, If it is please elaborate.


----------



## Lauren222 (Apr 10, 2021)

Hey! I’d love to help. I have some more questions though 😁
These ones are about introversion/extroversion...

1. Would you ever behave in a way that would be considered “asocial” in public? So for example.. let’s say you are at an event with other people and they expect you to socialise, but you don’t feel like it in that moment. Do you put on an act and try hard to please people regardless? Or do you basically avoid them and tell them “you’re not in the mood to talk” regardless of how they might take this?

2. Do you usually put a lot of thought into your social image? For instance things like.. the way you dress, the way you look, the way you express yourself, your social media accounts etc Would you say that you make an effort to meet society’s standards of being a “likeable” person? Or are you more likely to not care much what others think of you?

One example is... Let’s say people in your family expect you to marry in your 20s... but you haven’t met the right person yet. Would you feel a lot of social pressure to get married no matter what.. even if it’s with someone who is more like a friend than the love of your life? Or.. would you feel more like “I could care less what my family thinks. I might get married in my late 30s.. or even 40s.. or not at all. This is nobody’s business” 

3. If you have a difficult day at work or study.. and you are feeling extremely worn out and tired.. would it relax you to spend time with a friend or partner or even a close group of friends.. or would you prefer to be totally alone to unwind?


----------



## wavervelvet (May 11, 2021)

Lauren222 said:


> Would you ever behave in a way that would be considered “asocial” in public? So for example.. let’s say you are at an event with other people and they expect you to socialise, but you don’t feel like it in that moment. Do you put on an act and try hard to please people regardless? Or do you basically avoid them and tell them “you’re not in the mood to talk” regardless of how they might take this?


If I don’t feel like it at the moment, I’d simply notify them that I wanna leave or just tell them I’m busy or have other stuff to do, considering I don’t like to lie, I don’t think it’s bad when it comes to things that will be useful. But I’d never force myself to stay within the group and please them, if I don’t feel like talking, I’ll look for a way to get out of this situation immediately . Although this is only when it comes to social events or with people/strangers. With close friends I’d be honest and just straight up tell them I’m not in the mood to talk.




Lauren222 said:


> 2. Do you usually put a lot of thought into your social image? For instance things like.. the way you dress, the way you look, the way you express yourself, your social media accounts etc Would you say that you make an effort to meet society’s standards of being a “likeable” person? Or are you more likely to not care much what others think of you?


Social image not really, but if we’re talking about only beauty I do a lot, I have this sort of obsession of being ‘perfect’ or ‘flawless’ , but not always to please people, it’s mostly for my se enjoyment.
I honestly don’t care about being likeable or not by how I express myself or personality wise because I don’t find it that important _not in a rude way_. It’s just when it comes to my appearance, that’s where I put a lot of work on, I find myself caring and get serious a lot about it but I still don’t quiet understand why, it just makes me feel better? And sometimes not.





Lauren222 said:


> One example is... Let’s say people in your family expect you to marry in your 20s... but you haven’t met the right person yet. Would you feel a lot of social pressure to get married no matter what.. even if it’s with someone who is more like a friend than the love of your life? Or.. would you feel more like “I could care less what my family thinks. I might get married in my late 30s.. or even 40s.. or not at all. This is nobody’s business”


I honestly couldn’t care less, and it is nobody’s business. I always told myself to not think about marriage until I found the right person, whether I found them in my 20’s 30’s 40’s or even never, when I’ll find the one that’s when I’ll think about marriage.




Lauren222 said:


> 3. If you have a difficult day at work or study.. and you are feeling extremely worn out and tired.. would it relax you to spend time with a friend or partner or even a close group of friends.. or would you prefer to be totally alone to unwind?


I would prefer to spend time w my family or my group circle,but there can be times where I also want to be alone with complete silence and relax.

Also I have answered to another small questionnaire by another person in the thread, it would be appreciated if you could read it so it helps you in anyway.


----------



## goodvibe (Aug 23, 2013)

As I promised, I think your most likely type is ENTJ. My second guess is INTJ, and the third would be ESTJ (unlikely). It is obvious Te is your main function of use. Ni is there as well, but I think most of the time your Te is in charge (and this allows you to take charge). ENTJ also fits in very nicely with your Enneagram typings, so the probability is much higher that you are ENTJ over INTJ.


----------



## Lauren222 (Apr 10, 2021)

This is really interesting because I kept thinking INTJ.. throughout the thread, reading the other replies.. but I was not sure about the Introversion or Extroversion.. It's interesting Goodvibe was thinking along the same lines!
But after your answer I’m quite sure of INTJ. All the ENTJs I know are more affected by social pressure... Even though they are Thinkers.. they don’t really like to go against the grain with things that might stand out socially in a negative sense.

For instance, after a certain age.. usually 30s a lot of people do get married, so when you are the only single person left in your friends group you might not get invited to things like you used to.. That’s just one example.. ENTJs would care about this sort of thing. INTJ wouldn’t care at all. They would care more about being authentic and true to themselves.

:edit: Something else I noticed with ENTJs (that is not common with INTJs) is that they are very interested in having a career in politics (or at least more interested than most of the other types). I'm sure many other MBTI types might also end up being politicians (eg ENFJ)... but ENTJs have this planned since high school, and they are already getting involved in things that would look nice on their resume lol This is another reason why they want to tick all the right boxes socially:

wife (or husb) that reminds everyone Jackie O - check;
children - check;
white picket fence - check;
law school or political science - check...

lol They actually think about this stuff...


----------



## wavervelvet (May 11, 2021)

goodvibe said:


> As I promised, I think your most likely type is ENTJ. My second guess is INTJ, and the third would be ESTJ (unlikely). It is obvious Te is your main function of use. Ni is there as well, but I think most of the time your Te is in charge (and this allows you to take charge). ENTJ also fits in very nicely with your Enneagram typings, so the probability is much higher that you are ENTJ over INTJ.


I see, from what people told me so far on other websites, most people guessed either ENTJ or INTJ as well and had hard timing choosing one. Some even mentioned that I have too much Fi to be ENTJ so they said INTJ is their best guess, since ENTJ’s have shit Fi. What do you think?


----------



## goodvibe (Aug 23, 2013)

Lauren222 said:


> Even though they are Thinkers.. they don’t really like to go against the grain with things that might stand out socially in a negative sense.
> 
> For instance, after a certain age.. usually 30s a lot of people do get married, so when you are the only single person left in your friends group you might not get invited to things like you used to.. That’s just one example.. ENTJs would care about this sort of thing. INTJ wouldn’t care at all. They would care more about being authentic and true to themselves.
> 
> ...



These are excellent points.

ENTJ is one of the hardest to type because, aside from being rare, I have noticed a considerable variation in lower stack functions such as Se and Fi with this MBTI type.

For instance, my former boss (a very successful executive now) was a colossal risk-taker, fast driver, and partier. He liked to live on the edge and acted like an ESTP. But, in every other way, he was an ENTJ. He was indeed 100% a Te dom, but his Se overpowered his Ni most of the time. Many people new to MBTI would automatically see him as ESTP, but he isn't....he is a Te dom for sure and runs his life in Te, Ni, and hyper Se mode. His Enneagram is most likely 8, 3, 7.


Then there is my ENTJ older sister, who functions with very high Te. Her other functions are buried beneath her strong Te, making her resemble an ESTJ. She is super successful, competitive, and status-driven. She married and had kids at the right time, but she is in charge of everything and makes all the decsions. And yes, she did plan her resume years in advance!

I have only recently settled on her being an ENTJ and not ESTJ because I remember when she was younger, she was into this preppy, trendy, alternative culture that drew mainly Fi types.

So her musical tastes were not mainstream, nor top 40, but more like Depeche Mode, NIN, the Cure, and other trendy, dark, or depressing stuff. This was her Ni, Se, Fi expressing herself. Her clique was the ENTJ / ENFP popular and trendy crowd, not the ESTJ popular and mainstream crowd.

For what it is worth, I know of at least two other self-identified ENTJ women, not at all into the traditional lifestyle of being a typical wife/mother...and speak in favor of having open relationships, etc. They are very headstrong and will do things their own way, not concerned so much with societal norms when it comes to women's roles. 

Overall, I would say ESTJ may be a little more on the traditional side (Si) than ENTJ. ENTJs can vary significantly on women's roles and societal norms, depending on their Se and Fi development.




wavervelvet said:


> Some even mentioned that I have too much Fi to be ENTJ so they said INTJ is their best guess, since ENTJ’s have shit Fi. What do you think?


I am only leaning towards ENTJ as more likely, but INTJ is a close 2nd.

I would say your type is what you believe your dominant function is. The other functions don't have to be all perfect amounts in some orderly fashion (they usually aren't) otherwise, we would all be archetypal cutouts. For instance, I have seen many INFJs with very strong Ti that resemble INTPs at times.

So, you could be an ENTJ, Fi "jumper", where your Fi is tertiary; thus you function with Te, Ni, Fi, Se. This can fluctuate depending on your environment, age, etc. Like my sister, Fi may show through more during young adulthood, just a thought.

So, I would say I am quite sure you are either ENTJ or INTJ. But, I am going with probability, and that is you are an ENTJ with higher Fi (which makes you more introverted). An ENTJ with developed Fi would fit well with your answers.

Now, it is your Ni that is throwing me for a loop. Ni is the most challenging function to see...so perhaps you are an Ni dom but maybe your Enneagram is making you seem more assertive (Te dominant) than you are.

So, this is about how I see it. ENTJ 55% INTJ 45%. Again, I would figure out your dominant function and take it from there.


----------



## wavervelvet (May 11, 2021)

goodvibe said:


> These are excellent points.
> 
> ENTJ is one of the hardest to type because, aside from being rare, I have noticed a considerable variation in lower stack functions such as Se and Fi with this MBTI type.
> 
> ...


Those are some really nice points, thank you so much. At least now I know that I’m definitely one of those two personality types, but I agree how hard it is to know which one is actually mine, I relate to both of them and everyone who tried to type me had mixed answers and told me I was hard to type. But since you mentioned, I do agree that my dominant function is Te which makes me more of an ENTJ, and since my enneagram is also 8 that would align with being an ENTJ 8, but some also mentioned I might be an INTJ with enneagram 8 and a high usage of Te & Fi which also confuses me haha.


----------



## goodvibe (Aug 23, 2013)

I often (but not always) go with the odds, and I think 90 percent of ENTJs are in your enneagram, and only like 6 percent of INTJs are...and you have type 3 in tritype, which is also associated with ENTJ. However, it could be the other way like I mentioned, just not as likely. 

But, I think your dominant function is what matters most. If you are Te first slot, then you must be ENTJ because you are an intuitive Te user.


----------



## wavervelvet (May 11, 2021)

goodvibe said:


> I often (but not always) go with the odds, and I think 90 percent of ENTJs are in your enneagram, and only like 6 percent of INTJs are...and you have type 3 in tritype, which is also associated with ENTJ. However, it could be the other way like I mentioned, just not as likely.
> 
> But, I think your dominant function is what matters most. If you are Te first slot, then you must be ENTJ because you are an intuitive Te user.


I see, then I’ll go with ENTJ for now.
Thank you so much .


----------



## goodvibe (Aug 23, 2013)

wavervelvet said:


> I see, then I’ll go with ENTJ for now.
> Thank you so much .


You're welcome, keep researching though because I could be wrong...but, not very lol.


----------



## wavervelvet (May 11, 2021)

goodvibe said:


> You're welcome, keep researching though because I could be wrong...but, not very lol.


 No worries, I’ll still research about it, I haven’t completely decided yet.


----------



## lecomte (May 20, 2014)

I agree with ENTJ also if that helps


----------



## Fru2 (Aug 21, 2018)

> I’d say it takes me a little while to react new situations in life, as in it takes me long to fully understand what’s happening and get used to it. I’m not a big fan of sudden things or situations happening unless I saw it coming.
> I’d ask questions on how did it happen and focus on what to do after the situation, or write down the things that will help me handle what’s going on and ask people on their thoughts and perspectives.


This rules out ENTJ because the Ni parent Se child combo gives a great ability to react to new situations as if you were already in them though you never were. So either INTJ that's stressed about not being able to perform or STJ. Asking people on their thouhts and perspectives rules out INTJ imo but let's look at another answer:


> Please describe yourself when you are in a stressful situation. How do you act and why? Real life experiences are welcome.
> Well, In stressful situations _depending on how big the situation is_ I’d act a bit aggressive or shocked at first but then I’d tell myself to focus and stay calm, then I would ask myself plenty of questions on what shall I do about this stressful situation, come up with solutions and even ask other people for solutions and then narrow down the best solutions and work myself on them.


Ne use, you're actively searchin for different possibilities to the point of asking other people to see if they have better ones, then narrowing it down with Si to see what fits best with your interest/goal for the situation. Ni on the other hand gives you an instant knowing of what to do(even if it's not the best choice) to the point that others will need to convince a strong Ni user to not go with. What you're describing is a sensing reaction balanced by extraverted intuition, so I'd say ESTJ type 8.

Also I don't think there's a chance that anyone with strong E6 would be ENTJ. Making choices based on security? Fear? No chance in hell.



Lauren222 said:


> All the ENTJs I know are more affected by social pressure... Even though they are Thinkers.. they don’t really like to go against the grain with things that might stand out socially in a negative sense.


Immature ENTJs. Mature ENTJs who have developed their Ni will care not one bit for social norms.


> For instance, after a certain age.. usually 30s a lot of people do get married, so when you are the only single person left in your friends group you might not get invited to things like you used to.. That’s just one example.. ENTJs would care about this sort of thing. INTJ wouldn’t care at all. They would care more about being authentic and true to themselves.


I'd care about getting married not for the sake of fitting in, I'd want to marry because of it being a goal of mine in the road towards getting the future I want. I want to experience the joys of raising my kids, I want to be able to be a guide and a teach to a person from point blank to see what is possible. So the choice of getting married comes out of a positive place.


> Something else I noticed with ENTJs (that is not common with INTJs) is that they are very interested in having a career in politics (or at least more interested than most of the other types).


Could you point me towards some ENTJ politicians? I'd love to see what you perceive as ENTJ.


> they are already getting involved in things that would look nice on their resume lol This is another reason why they want to tick all the right boxes socially:
> 
> wife (or husb) that reminds everyone Jackie O - check;
> children - check;
> ...


Si/Fe, not at all related to Te-Ni-Se-Fi. ENTJs care about the biger picture and the overall effect they could have on society, to the point of neglecting their own bodily needs. Their Si is blind. There is always a greater goal that's miles ahead of them which they strive towards and consider with each step they take, and it's something no one will be able to see execpt hear from the ENTJs mouth as a proclaimed goal of theirs or by noticing that all their actions lead towards that goal.

Either way I think the best way to know if you use certain functions or not is through reading Jung's descriptions of them:


Classics in the History of Psychology -- Jung (1921/1923) Chapter 10


----------



## Behnam Agahi (Oct 27, 2020)

ENTJ, now let me explain...
Nahhh on second thought I don't feel like explaining so just ENTJ.


----------



## Anniekin17 (Apr 27, 2021)

wavervelvet said:


> Hello my name is mara and I’m a 19 years old female. I’m new to this website and simply came across this questionnaire and thought I’d do them because I really want to know my true mbti type since I’ve been having problems narrowing them down, tests weren’t helping at all and people always typed me as multiple different personalities ( which I won’t state them for now).
> I would love to hear people’s responses based on my answers on these questions, again I’m not gonna take your words 100% because you’re simply just answering on what I gave/showed you and it’s not like you know me entirely. I’m just trying to get answers or collect them, and also curious on what people think.
> 
> Disclaimer that I have deleted some of the original questions of this questionnaire since I didn’t find how helpful they will be or because I had trouble answering them.
> ...


I think you're ENTJ. Could be INTJ as well, but I think your dominant function is Te. For some reason, sometimes I have a hard time telling ENTJ and INTJ apart haha but you're definitely a Te user


----------

